# Aria Pro II TA-30 - $400 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’m assuming this is ‘80s Japan? I’m sure @Frenchy99 will come along with the complete history at some point.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Those nut slots be deep and wide !!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

That's the first time I've seen a sentence written on the top of the headstock.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

It doesn't look a million miles away from the guitars Ibanez build for John Scofield.


----------

